# Good luck with that....



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

At Amazon....glad that I've got it!


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2020)

Lordy...............


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Sit at "only" £450 on Amazon....


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 24, 2020)

I don't understand the business model with these books. Yes you have a commodity item. But is anyone actually spending that much on one of these books? I don't care how rich you are that's financially irresponsible. Seems like the seller is just guaranteeing they have to warehouse the thing for eternity. And that's paying rent for a deadbeat roommate.

Is there an algorithm kicking these numbers out or is it just sheer optimistic greed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2020)

No deal. Crazy


----------



## Hornchurch (Aug 7, 2020)

RW Mk. III said:


> *
> Is there an algorithm kicking these numbers out* or........


'


I can tell you for an absolute certain 100% degree that, "Yes, that IS the case, for real" - ("Algorithm")

I know, from strange & almost bitter-experience - I've had it happen THREE times, this year alone......

There was a book that I wanted (I won't say which, as I'm still a few Volumes missing) = I kept tabs on it ('overwatch')

After a real heavy-spend (elsewhere), I thought...... "I'll have that next-week, as a new fiscal-month is commencing (for me).

Bookmarked it - Went back following-week (circa 5-6 days later) - Price had jumped from £4.85 plus P&P, to £44.85 ?

"Strange methinks" - "I mean, jumping from £4.85 to £44.85 = An EXACT 10 x times jump in price" (also noted by another family member

Cursed my luck (not having picked it up), BUT, having spent VERY heavily elsewhere - I wanted it "in" a bundle-deal.

Checked back TWICE - No change - Later again, No change. - 4th attempt = 1 month later & "Bingo", it was back down to £4.85

Given these series of books usually fetch about £25.00-£30.00, I knew I was doing well, but, the 'Algorithm' had also struck before.

Same on an AIRFIX AMRSTRONG WHITWORTH WHITLEY (1/72 kit) - Usually sub-£40.00, I watched 'em tumble, SLOWWWWWLY

Knowing "the game" (Algorithm), I waited & I waited & I waited...... Finally puled the trigger at £18.95 and bought TWO

It's happened yet again, this time on a book called 'Battle For Berlin' (Bombers) - Same $h!te as I related, earlier.

Again, another 'secondhand-book', that REALLY had zero-business loitering within the £40.00+ bracket (was £6.95 new)

Played "the usual" waiting-game, then, snagged it for around a 'fiver' *£5.50 plus

I've noticed that "This Game" (Algorithm), = ONLY seems to happen with/within the "Big Players" who trade online.

Wise to it now, but, like I say, only the big-boys engage in that strange & curious tactic.

As for the '*Mushroom-Models' Stranraer* book, I bought it 'new' for around £8.00 - (At the time, an Ebay seller, good-repute)

In fact, I bought ALL of my "Kagero" & "Mushroom Models" books from him, as he clearly had links w/publishers.

Bought a shedload ; Books on the 'Folgore', but the two 'best' were "Consolidated Mess"(B.24) & the RAF Coastal B.17 Fortress books.

The two latter, were, again absolutely MINT/CRISP/Brand-spanking-new & ALL my "Kagero" books WERE Hermetically-sealed, too.

Sadly, (like SO many others of his ilk), Mark has "chucked in the towel" with Ebay - (they NEVER looked after 'sellers' anyhow)

Golden-pickings whilst they lasted, along with another vendor (since chucked-in the towel), *£40.00* BNIB *Badger 100-LG Airbrushes*.

The latter, ironically, was a "KEY" (Locksmith) establishment, whom, presumably, bought bankrupt stock (?), but a God-send, nonetheless.

.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

